# Question about landing sharks



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Ok, in 4 years, I have caught 5-6 sharks all 2 feet long or smaller that I have been able to hold with one hand and controp pretty easily. I now have a bigger rig set up and plan to try bigger baits out a little farther for reds and a shark that may want to show up. I will either be by myself or with my wife who will be taking a picture while I get myself bit by the 3 foot shark that I may be able to get to the beach, where is my delima. On the off chance I do get a shark to bite, and on the even more off chance I get it to the beach, how do I go about keeping all of my fingers toes and other things that may end up near a thrashing sharks mouth? I see pictures of people holding sharks, on top of shark on the beach (get this one) but do sharks go as nuts as most other fish on the beach, relax and when held really not move? I do have longer hook out pliers to keep a little distance from the teeth, but I without getting into stupid details, I really am asking how to go about getting one safely (me and the shark) back to the water and swimming again. Thanks


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

A set of really long needle nose pliers or cut the leader as close as you can to the mouth. Hold them down on top of the head.

A 3' shark isn't much to worry about. Get in the 5'+ range and you have issues. Be sure to tire the fish out before landing him.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have landed a few 4-5' black tips alone. It is not too bad. Just make sure, like it was said before, tire them out during the fight in. If I can't easily get the hook out I also cut the leader as close as possible to the hook. Then I snap my pics and drag them back to the water by their tail and hold them in the surf until they start wanting to swim away.:yes:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When you get them up on the beach throw a wet towel over their head and eyes. Mostly the eyes. Cut the leader and push them head first back into the water. Keep one to eat. Black Tips are excellent eating.


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

get one of the PVC pipes that r cut to go in the sand to hold your fishing pole take a saw and cut a little notch in the end that goes in the sand put that notch on the hook and kick the opposite end the hook should pop right out and gives you about 3ft of space away from the teeth


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats actually a great idea, i know its not my thread but thanks for the tip...


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help and the pvc tip. I am not trying to run from them when they do show up but want to be semi prepared when and if i do get one close to the beach. Years of bass, catfish, bream and white perch don't do much for teaching you how to deal with a 40 pound very mad muscle with teeth! 

I will also not be fishing 5-10 pound baits, even though i would love to catch a giant one day, I do not have a big urge to catch a 9 foot bull shark where I have been swimming and will be swimming for the rest of the week! I know they are there, they know I am there, and we are all good with clear water and bright sunshine during the day.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If it is small enough to hold, you can hold him upside down. They remain amazingly calm when you do that. But they will occasionally buck. Not near as much as right side up though.


----------

